# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  "Car vs Drones", short film, GMUNK (AKA Bradley G Munkowitz), 2015, USA

## Airicist

work.gmunk.com

vimeo.com/gmunk

twitter.com/gmunk

linkedin.com/in/bradley-g-munkowitz-78641729

----------


## Airicist

A Car Takes On an Obstacle Course Made of Drones

Uploaded on Jul 20, 2015




> In this film directed by GMUNK (AKA Bradley G Munkowitz), a car goes head to head with a swarm of custom-built drones in a battle of speed, technology, and skill.

----------


## Airicist

The Making of Car vs Drones

Published on Jul 20, 2015




> Delve into the technical and creative challenges faced by director GMUNK (AKA Bradley G Munkowitz) and his team of collaborators as they shoot a dramatic confrontation between a Holden Astra and a swarm of custom-built drones.

----------

